# Upgrading from Olympus e410



## theywillappearbehold (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm new here so forgive me if I'm posting in the wrong place. 

I'm planning on upgrading from an Olympus e410 to a Canon Rebel T1i soon. I've shot with the e410 for about two years now and there are a few things that I am not happy with. The 4/3 mount lenses are very expensive, and recently I've noticed how noisy my images are. Mainly, I'm looking for better image quality and after doing some research the T1i seemed like a reasonable upgrade for the price. 
Would this switch make a difference, or should I go for something better?


----------



## Garbz (Jun 12, 2011)

The canon will definitely be a step up in quality camera wise. Its the only thing you can expect when you replace a nearly 5 year old camera with something more current. Lens wise.... Well Olympus are expensive for a reason. They have some of the outright nicest lenses there is. Though the camera should be compatible with any 4/3rds lens and cheaper ones are available. Expect the kit lens on the T1i not to be as good as the E-410. Especially if you had that 14-42. Man that's a focusing system so smooth it puts Canon's and Nikon's pro lines to shame. 

Olympus make entry level cameras on budgets with a huge step up in cost to go beyond. They also make small stuff. If you're interested in moving to a midrange but no interested in ultimately spending a lot of money on your hobby the switch to Canon or Nikon would likely be a good idea (now before you buy lenses  ). Also note that you will take a large step up in size for the equivalent of everything. Olympus make the smallest DSLRs in the industry and some of the smallest 4/3rds lenses to match. It may come as a shock when you first pick up another camera so I suggest you go to a photo store and do that too rather than just blindly buying a T1i. It'll make your change smoother.


----------



## Don Kondra (Jun 12, 2011)

You haven't mentioned how much you have invested in lenses ?

If it is substanial perhaps you should consider a used E-3 or E-30.  They are running ~ $650 - 700 for a low shutter count unit.

I moved from a E-510 to a new E-30 and then purchased a used E-3.

Both cameras have much better iso performance.

The E-510 was problematic shooting over iso 400, I have my auto iso at 800 on the E-3 and 1000 on the E-30. 

In both cases the noise filter on a raw image if necessary handles any noise. 

Just food for thought 

Cheers, Don


----------

